# Game thread, Bulls vs Knicks, noon, WGN, Nov 24, 2007



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

It's the









verses the 











Whoops. Wrong Knicks. These Knicks:










in a noon matchup on WGN-Superstation.

70% of the people answering the chicagosports.com question will the Bulls beat the Knicks said yes. Let's hope they're right.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I hope the Bulls at least come to play, it's the freaking Knicks. By the way, what's the rule on these game-threads, can anyone make one anytime they want? Or do I have to let mods or something make em? :-D


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> I hope the Bulls at least come to play, it's the freaking Knicks. By the way, what's the rule on these game-threads, can anyone make one anytime they want? Or do I have to let mods or something make em? :-D


Anybody's free to make a game thread.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

King Joseus said:


> Anybody's free to make a game thread.


K cool thanks. I'll try and make the next one- and it'll be good (hopefully hehe). 

Anytime I think of good old Bulls vs. Knicks match-ups I think of this moment...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*11/24: Bulls at Knicks*

Place your bets!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

An update on Deng:



> Luol Deng did not participate in any of Friday's practice but shot baskets for about a half-hour at the Berto Center.
> 
> The Bulls forward skipped the past two games, both blowout losses, with a sore back. His status for today's matinee in New York is undetermined.
> 
> ...


http://www.dailyherald.com/story/?id=83445&src=150


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Brian Hanley contrasts the Bulls and Knicks situations in 
For Isiah, it could be 3 or out 



> Given their sorry starts, the game today between the Bulls (2-8) and the New York Knicks (2-9) at Madison Square Garden qualifies as a misery-loves-company matchup.
> 
> Forget about their awful records. These teams' troubles are nowhere near the same.
> 
> ...


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Bulls might love N.Y.




> At least outwardly, Ben Gordon reacts to pretty much everything that comes his way — a game-winning shot, a shooting slump — with such Zenlike calm that Phil Jackson would be proud.
> 
> That's why his short sigh and weary smile stood out Friday after he was asked if a trip home to play at Madison Square Garden might help him.
> Man," Gordon said, "I hope so."
> ...


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

2000 on the Bulls


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

If they don't win this one, its as close to doomsday as its ever been under Skiles.

Let's hope JAMAL doesn't drop 50 on us again.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Nocioni still starts.

Hinrich
Gordon
Nocioni
TT
Wallace


Wallace announces himself as a "PF/C." nice. We don't even have a guy that considers himself to be a center anymore. Except for the stiff Aaron Gray.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

BEN WALLACE SUCKS even when he's doing something good, he still sucks. I hope Paxson puts the ' Will trade for 400 level Seats sign on him soon.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

JAMAL buries the bomb.

Another player unwanted by Paxson.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

JAMAL stuffs Captain Kirk.

Yet another example of "no defense."

Nocioni with the 3. Nice. We need him out there to score.

Curry to the line. No answer for that guy. Has Ben Wallace done anything yet?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Crawford with the steal.

"no defense."


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Curry. AND1.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

CURRY. No Answer. DUNK!!!


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Curry with the assist from the post. Starbury buries the 3.

This is an ugly, ugly game.

These Knicks are playing 50%. They are winning the game though. Not a good sign.


----------



## Smez86 (Jun 29, 2006)

With this play-by-play, you'd think the Bulls were down 50 instead of 2.


----------



## JaffLo (May 24, 2006)

Definitely these two teams along with the 76ers are the 3 worst teams in the league right now.

The Bulls suck period.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

These Knicks literally are not trying. This is brutal basketball. Bad offense against disinterested defense.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

This Knicks team is a toxic environment.

They guys are not even trying to grab a rebound. You can have 1 guy on the team like that, if they are really, really good on the other end, but not a whole squad.

Blow this Knicks franchise up and we'll take Crawford, Lee and Curry. Bulls would be looking good then.


----------



## JaffLo (May 24, 2006)

By the way, Gordon seems shorter and shorter each game, even Marbury looks taller on the court. Besides, he is playing so poorly, my god!!!


----------



## Smez86 (Jun 29, 2006)

Dumb turnovers and inability to make open jumpers.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Hinrich just gave the ball to Balkman. He scampers for the layup. Unreal.

Bulls down 5. If the Bulls lose this game, well, I don't really know what to say.

The Knicks are playing 50%, but they are getting to the line and are a normal sized NBA team.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Not liking these turnovers in the second quarter


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Jeez. The years have not been kind to McEnroe.

Red Kerr is SCREAMING at the Bulls players to wake up! Scary.

Another turnover. Duhon was out with the vodka bottle last night.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kukoc4ever said:


> Jeez. The years have not been kind to McEnroe.
> 
> Red Kerr is SCREAMING at the Bulls players to wake up! Scary.
> 
> Another turnover. Duhon was out with the vodka bottle last night.


So was I, so if you got a problem with Duhon you gotta problem with me :lol:


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Its like a gang of clowns are playing basketball in this game.

Gordon botches an 'oop to TT.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

What good is Kirk if he can't score and just fouls the guy he's guarding


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

TT is seemingly the only guy on our team that can get to the line.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> What good is Kirk if he can't score and just fouls the guy he's guarding


He is no good.

This Kirk Hinrich is garbage. What the hell happened?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

TT buries the J. Nice.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

TT gets his third foul


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

CURRY with the dunk. We have no answer.

Hinrich is playing brutal. Skiles just benched his ***. Bulls are down 10. To the KNICKS!!!!!

Offensive foul by Ben Gordon.

The wheels are falling off this jib wagon.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

you're not trying to get the ball in a shot glass, it's a hoop!


----------



## Smez86 (Jun 29, 2006)

This has quickly escalated to one of the worst Bulls games I've ever seen.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

we're down by 10 with 2 minutes left in the half... now a foul on thabo


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Curry with the hook. We have no answer. We have no inside scoring. His ticker will fail any minute now, just you wait.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

steal by thabo, then a bulls TO


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah baby Shaq comes in!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce with the jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

30 secs we're still down by ten


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

disgusting effort


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

god 31 points in a half, terrible


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

lol the "and 1" on the other side of the floor


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

31-43 at the half, knicks winning


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

one word to describe the offense : stagnant
just holding the ball too long and no off the ball movement whatsoever.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

I've been as "negative" as anyone about these Paxson era Bulls, but even I'm stunned. I've never seen a dropoff like this.

Bulls are down 12 to these guys! They are not even trying!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

That kirk commercial that's on now, I call false advertising


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

No hustle, no CONFIDENCE at all. Anybody gets an open look, they pass it up!

Nocioni is the only one willing to shoot the ball. This is sickening to watch.

If we are going to play like this, then like I said, don't make a run for the playoffs. Just tank it and go for the top pick in the draft, hopefully for OJ Mayo.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

I hear the Red Panda Acrobat in the background.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

kukoc4ever said:


> I hear the Red Panda Acrobat in the background.


thought the same thing. more entertaining that the Bulls right now.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Wow. I predicted the Knicks by 1, but damn, JUST DAMN!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

BullsAttitude said:


> No hustle, no CONFIDENCE at all. Anybody gets an open look, they pass it up!
> 
> Nocioni is the only one willing to shoot the ball. This is sickening to watch.
> 
> If we are going to play like this, then like I said, don't make a run for the playoffs. Just tank it and go for the top pick in the draft, hopefully for OJ Mayo.


Duhon is pretty willing to shoot also, but that's about it.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I predicted the Knicks to win, bet 2000.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

liekomgj4ck said:


> I predicted the Knicks to win, bet 2000.


Oh, so it was you that did this. Even King Joseus was stingy with his bet on the Bulls today. Normally he be putting millions on the Bulls to win.

P.S.: Hey, is there a stream to today's game?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

They should just stop running these Bulls ads.

"Get seats while you still can." Yah right.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kukoc4ever said:


> They should just stop running these Bulls ads.
> 
> "Get seats while you still can." Yah right.


more like sell them while you can.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

great, we're back to the game and the Knicks score


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kirk makes a jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Curry over wallace, curry has 12


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gordon drove in the lane and got fouled


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

let's go bulls :clap:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

interesting, TT is in the game


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

beautiful block by Ty but Gordon can't do jack on the other end.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

What A Dunk By Tyrus.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Wow!! TT!!!

The Bulls should still win this one. The Knicks are going through the motions.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

JAMAL to Curry. Knicks up 12. Dang.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk, know your personnel. Joe Smith can make the midrange jumper yet kirk takes the three. While Tyrus takes a couple jumpers in previous posessions.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Wow, I owe Ben Wallace An apology........NOT!

Howver, I will modify my stance and just say that:

THE CHICAGO BULLS 2007-2008 SUCK.

Jim Paxson's Brother SUCKS
and Scott Skiles..........he sucks by association.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

like that. Joe smith turnaround jumper good and 1


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Joe Smith is the best player on our team.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

This is like a YMCA game. Bricks. Errant passes. Lots of tie ups.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc bulls his way in and gets fouled.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

missing both FT's yuck


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

swish for three by Gordon in the corner. hopefully he gets going


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

someone check the rim for a lid. Ben Wallace with the steal to Noc to Joe smith for a midrange jumper MISS


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Curry snags an offensive rebound.

He's shooting two.

Drains both.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Once again, Nocioni is one of the only players trying hard. And now he can't make Fts.

We really are being led by Joe Smith and Nocioni.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben Wallace showed up


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

JAMAL buries a jumper to stop a Bulls run.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

oh well, nice try Noc.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Larivee just called a Marbury/Crawford/Balkman/Jeffries/Curry lineup "small."

Clueless.

Curry with another bucket.

Curry with another offensive board. He's going to the line. We have no answer for him.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I think Big Ben is playing a decent game today


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Never in a million years would I have believed that the Bulls would get blown out by a 2 - 9 team. I think we just saved Isiah's career for another day.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> I think Big Ben is playing a decent game today



He's not awful today. Not earning his check though.

Bulls down 11 going into the 4th.

If they can hit a couple buckets and ratchet up the D the game is theirs, unless JAMAL gets hot or Curry keeps getting fed.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

nice leaner by Kirk.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

good decision by Kirk. drive and kick to Noc in the corner


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

DAMN. Balkman takes it HARD to the hole. The Knicks sure made the most out of their lower pick that year.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Randolph doubleteamed and can pass to a cutting Balkman. this was something Curry could not do.
I really wish Randolph was traded to the bulls. =(


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc heating up!


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

NO CI ON I

The guy needs minutes, if you want to win some games currently.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk drives. good and 1!!!!
nice nice


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

8-1 run by the Bulls.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

defensively in position. 3 seconds on Jefferies!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Big Ben in the post. banks the the shot! I thought they had nothing but Big Ben does his best Tim Duncan impression
timeout Knicks!!!!


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Bulls claw back on an improbable Big Ben Bank Shot.

Knicks are not trying. Lazy, lazy, lazy.

Let's hope the Bulls can eek ahead by trying hard and hitting some jumpers.


----------



## Smez86 (Jun 29, 2006)

I like. I like.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Curry will settle the knicks down with a turnaround hook. I can feel it. Let's hope the Bulls don't give him good position downlow


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Marbury with a running jumper airballs it. Noc dives for the loose ball


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc got hacked. come on.....


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

continuation my butt.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Honestly, this game is a total joke.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Big Ben denies the ball downlow to curry but the ball loose to Zach. foul called on sefalosha


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

duhon draws Nate in the air, kicks to Noc in the baseline. dunks the ball


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

good defense by Noc on Zach. Zbo uses his right arm to clear and gets called for the o foul


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Zbo with the travel... out of control.
thabo is a bit gun shy shooting the J.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc got nailed in the face no foul called.
Noc is going to die after this game


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Randolph just wounded Nocioni.

That's a real tough matchup for Noc. He'd leave the game in a body bag if he had to guard him all game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nocioni has been frustrating Zach for the past 4 or so minutes.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

I know we haven't played outstanding ball, but the refs have been just as bad today. There has been numerous times that Curry has pushed off to get the rebound. 

Wallace is doing a good job of getting position, just getting shoved while jumping for the rebound and nothing is being called.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc wide open j and it's good..


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Chapu answers with a J.

You have to love this guy. The heart of a champion.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Eddy with the offensive foul. knocks Big Ben down.. sort of


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Thabo with the jumper... good job.
Marbury answers


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk with the jumper. In Jamal's EYE


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

nice drive by Q baseline. defensive breakdown there


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

What's with Nocioni and Ben taking flops? Nocioni went as far as faking an injury when he didn't even get hit to try and get a foul. I'm starting to lose respect for the Bulls quick.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

good off the ball movement. we are moving the ball very well. even though Kirk missed. still a good shot.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

knicksfan said:


> What's with Nocioni and Ben taking flops? Nocioni went as far as faking an injury when he didn't even get hit to try and get a foul. I'm starting to lose respect for the Bulls quick.


Zach got him with the elbow. not fake.
flops are part of the game. I hate them too but it just is


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

thabo with the ugly jumper


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> Zach got him with the elbow.


No way, even our announcers are getting pissed off at how much you guys are flopping man. Every time Zach tries to post up if your guy can't poke it away from him he falls to the ground like he just broke his leg or is bleeding. I saw that replay, Nocioni fell to the ground like a pile of bricks. They really need to just start ignoring Nocioni.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

knicksfan said:


> I'm starting to lose respect for the Bulls quick.


What if the Knicks actually manage to beat the Bulls in this debacle?


----------



## Smez86 (Jun 29, 2006)

What has Thabo done to merit playing time?

And as soon has Gordon gets in the game, Marbury regains his shooting stroke.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

What the hell is Thabo still doing out there?

He's losing this freaking "game" for us down the stretch with his bricks.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Smez86 said:


> What has Thabo done to merit playing time?
> 
> And as soon has Gordon gets in the game, Marbury regains his shooting stroke.


I think Marbury can get his whenever he wants


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Zach with the floater in the lane. tough shot and I give him credit


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Hinrich badly misses a key, wide open 3.

ZBO kills off the Bulls. Ick.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

knicksfan said:


> No way, even our announcers are getting pissed off at how much you guys are flopping man. Every time Zach tries to post up if your guy can't poke it away from him he falls to the ground like he just broke his leg or is bleeding. I saw that replay, Nocioni fell to the ground like a pile of bricks. They really need to just start ignoring Nocioni.


well in chicago they showed an angle of the elbowing.
Kirk with the straightaway three BRICK.
Zach with the jumper and Wayne pulls out the daggers.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

JAMAL with the "no defense" steal.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Honestly, where are Ben's 4th quarter heroics?


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Fire them. Trade them all. Tank the season.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Red Kerr and Wayne commenting on how JAMAL has grown up, isn't looking for his shot all the time anymore (not playing with the NBDL guys perhaps?) and that he's been "disruptive" on defense with his long arms (properly sized player).


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> Noc got nailed in the face no foul called.
> Noc is going to die after this game


What foul? that wasn't a foul. Nocioni keeps flopping out there like a wounded rabbit.


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

lgtwins said:


> Fire them. Trade them all. Tank the season.


Yep. This is the lowest point of the season. The New York KNICKS?!


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

chibul said:


> Yep. This is the lowest point of the season. The New York KNICKS?!


They appear to be better than Paxson's year 5 Chicago Bulls.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

knicksfan said:


> What foul? that wasn't a foul. Nocioni keeps flopping out there like a wounded rabbit.


well the contact was incidental i admit. Zach in the air elbowed him

I'm not going to deny Noc is a flopper


----------



## Smez86 (Jun 29, 2006)

I blame this loss on Gordon, Hinrich, and Sefolosha. 10-38 combined.

People say our lack of post presence is killing the team. Well, it looks like the guards got open jumpers all day and didn't make em.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

If we can't beat the Knicks, who can we beat? The clock ticks...


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Smez86 said:


> I blame this loss on Gordon, Hinrich, and Sefolosha. 10-38 combined.
> 
> People say our lack of post presence is killing the team. Well, it looks like the guards got open jumpers all day and didn't make em.


Good point.

It would be nice to have a balanced team that could score both ways, where one or the other isn't working.

The Knicks just pounded us today with ZBo and Curry. Their basic complete lack of effort on D didn't matter since the Bulls are a jump shooting team comprised of poor jump shooters.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

I sat down to watch a NBA game and an intramural game broke out.

All of these guys on both teams should donate their checks for today, cause they didn't earn them.

Redicuolous non effort by the Bulls.

What changes can really be made now?


----------



## chibul (Oct 14, 2006)

Skiles, for one. Clearly the team is no longer responding to him.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Didn't see this one, as I was out with the family shopping and getting a haircut and such, but that may be for the best. Yeesh. Just terrible. I threw on the Kukoc jersey for this one, too. Such a shame.



kukoc4ever said:


> Its like a gang of clowns are playing basketball in this game.


----------

